# Car dryer



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

I am after a hand car dryer to dry my bodywork off when I've washed it, I've seen the airforce mega blaster, that looks a great bit of kit, the only thing is I've not seen it for sale over here, just seems to be in America, so shipping and import tax is a little higher than I wanted to pay. Is there anymore recommendations for any others? Thanks


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

trust me here as I've got one and works a tread at a fraction of the big money

pet dryer | eBay


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't suppose you have any videos?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Here you go..

Drying Towels & Drying Aids | Car Care & Detailing Products


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

The towels are brilliant and a cheap way of drying the car. Geof knows his stuff when it comes to cleaning and detailing cars so I would go with his idea.if you want a electric version. Thought you had sold your 33 after short ownership?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

i wouldn't spend £200 on this Metro Vac Air Force Blaster | Mains Powered High Performance Car Dryer when you can get the same thing for £54 ish off eBay Dog Cat Pet Wash Grooming Hair Dryer Hairdryer Heater Blaster 2800W Low Noise UK | eBay

as for trying towels I've tried them all some are good and some are pure crap 

i use this type 5 x LARGE QUALITY FLUFFY MICROFIBRE CAR DRYING TOWELS -CAR DETAILING/VALETING | eBay and I've found them the best. when washing just wash with powder not any fabric softener.

loads are raving about this type at the moment, i was sent a sample and thought it was rubbish Autobrite Direct Hellshine The Reaper Drying Towel ~ Car Plush 1000gsm Uber Bike | eBay

I'm sure others have there own ideas of whats best


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I'll try the dog vac, dose the hose reach the centre of the roof?


----------



## GavinW (Apr 26, 2015)

My local detailer uses a small leaf blower and it works perfect...I thnk he said it was £40.

He used to have a proper car dryer but with it being used so frequently, it burnt out the motor pretty quickly.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

richardr33 said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll try the dog vac, dose the hose reach the centre of the roof?





GavinW said:


> My local detailer uses a small leaf blower and it works perfect...I thnk he said it was £40.
> 
> He used to have a proper car dryer but with it being used so frequently, it burnt out the motor pretty quickly.


i also have a petrol sthil leaf blower :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: my neighbours think I'm a twat :chuckle: there right


----------



## peter 433 (Jan 26, 2016)

I use the drapper air dryer.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

I use a car dryer, have had it for about 7 years and it's superb but can't find any details on it and it's got no names on it - sorry 

But, for drying towels which I always use, these are superb:
Products - Serious Performance
Alex is the man, I think he's still on here or contact him through his website and he may offer you a deal if he knows you're on the forum.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Karls said:


> I use a car dryer, have had it for about 7 years and it's superb but can't find any details on it and it's got no names on it - sorry
> 
> But, for drying towels which I always use, these are superb:
> Products - Serious Performance
> Alex is the man, I think he's still on here or contact him through his website and he may offer you a deal if he knows you're on the forum.


I am and I do .


----------



## Gtr Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

I use a leaf blower works well.


----------



## djfoxs (Feb 3, 2015)

you can get decent pet/dog grooming drying from ebay which i faund to be powerfull enough and dont cost a arm and a leg


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Alex Creasey said:


> I am and I do .


Bugger, wish I knew that before I bought some sealant! Lol I'll have to tap you up next time I get some cleaning gear. :bowdown1:


----------

